

Honeymoon in a mobile world may last for 5 days - onur
http://blog.count.ly/post/32614167086/honeymoon-in-a-mobile-world-may-last-for-5-days

======
Geee
Would it be possible to qualify the specific actions that would help growth in
usage? I.e. correlating this dataset with specific "marketing" patterns such
as use of push notifications, share buttons, etc.

How much does the app quality (ratings) correlate with usage patterns? If we
assume that most apps aren't very high quality or don't bring much value to
user, these findings would be kind of obvious; users find out that app isn't
worth it and stop using it.

Overall, it would be interesting to know which apps break this pattern and
why.

~~~
onur
Correlating the data with marketing efforts would be nice and definitely
provide more value but the apps we analyzed have little to no marketing budget
(although there are some popular ones). This analysis actually shows the
importance of marketing and promotion efforts since without them this is how
an app ends up.

We will be doing similar analysis in the following weeks and hopefully will
provide more detailed insights.

------
francov88
Some interesting stats.

Is this just in the Apple app store? If so do Android versions of the apps in
question also see similar trends?

~~~
onur
Yeah its just App Store. We didn't really have a chance to bundle such stats
for Android apps yet but I'm pretty sure the results will be pretty similar.

